# Best of CES 2013: 4K Ultra HD, OLED TV, Commercial-Free DVR, Surround Headphones and More



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound​


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Many impressive products. Hopefully prices will be realistic and the reviews good once they are available on the showroom floor for the masses!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Those OLED displays look great - too bad they are so far from being available for the common folk like us. Also some nice improvements in the Samsung and Panasonic plasmas. Hopefully we'll see some huge discounts on the VT/GT/ST series whenever the new models hit the marketplace


----------



## skyronne (Jan 15, 2013)

How far away is 4k from being the new standard HD?


----------

